# best time for most movment?



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

*when is your best time for hunting and deer movment?*​
early morning419.05%late morning14.76%afternoon14.76%early evening1571.43%


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

when is the best time you guys see the most movment and have had the best luck?? just wondering when you guys have the luck.


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

depends on the weather... most of the deer movement around my stands in the past week and a half or so has been from 10:30pm to 1:00 am for the big bucks and anywhere from 5:30 pm to 1:00am or even later for the does... gotta dandy 5x5 that i figure to be about 170 class that only shows up after 12:00am about every third night.......... arghhhhhhhhhhhhh. hopefully the cold front brings him in. dads gotta fill his tag too right!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where I hunt up north I see deer moving just about constantly through the day. Mostly in the morning before 10 or so and later again in the afternoon around 3 and after. Down here it's a whole different story. The only time I see deer is the last hour before it gets dark and they're usually bedded down by morning. With all the farming going on around here, they don't like to be out durring the day much.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been out a total of four times so far this year. Totals are:
3 morning hunts- seen a total of 4 deer, all does
1 evening hunt- seen a total of 9 deer, 7 does and two small bucks.
I think i'll wait till the end of oct. or nov. to sit for another morning. It always seems that deer move better during the last hour of daylight, especially early in the year.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I love early morning and late evening for spotting. That said most of my tags get filled mid-morning, 9am-noon.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> 10:30pm to 1:00 am for the big bucks


Seems like the bigger buck will usually bed a couple hrs after sunrise then get up and move around between 10:30 and 1:00. A time when many hunters are having lunch.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

In rifle season I like to sit in the stand when everyone's getting lunch just for that reason. I don't hardly ever see a deer when everyone's together, but with 20+ people walking through the woods it's bound to kick the deer out of their beds and into my scope eventually.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Quote:
> 10:30pm to 1:00 am for the big bucks
> 
> Seems like the bigger buck will usually bed a couple hrs after sunrise then get up and move around between 10:30 and 1:00. A time when many hunters are having lunch.


or about to throw their lunch... it says 1am


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AKA IT"S DARK!!! :lol:


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

shauner said:


> depends on the weather... most of the deer movement around my stands in the past week and a half or so has been from 10:30pm to 1:00 am for the big bucks and anywhere from 5:30 pm to 1:00am or even later for the does... gotta dandy 5x5 that i figure to be about 170 class that only shows up after 12:00am about every third night.......... arghhhhhhhhhhhhh. hopefully the cold front brings him in. dads gotta fill his tag too right!


i'm obv assuming in this post that you guys "know" i use trail cams... i'm not out in the trees with my night vision goggles or just filling you full of sH!t lol


----------

